
Boaty McBoatface makes major climate change discovery on maiden outing - occamschainsaw
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2019/06/17/boaty-mcboatface-makes-major-climate-change-discovery-maiden/
======
7402
I _think_ this is the reference:

[https://www.researchgate.net/publication/333825726_Rapid_mix...](https://www.researchgate.net/publication/333825726_Rapid_mixing_and_exchange_of_deep-
ocean_waters_in_an_abyssal_boundary_current)

The doi link isn't active (yet?), so the only info I could get was from the
popular press - maybe a press release went out before the article was
published.

